# Surf fishing rig



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

So after trying to target pompano for weeks I found out why I was getting skunked. I was using a steel leader in clear water and pompano have decent eyesight so of course I didn't catch any. I decided to try and build my own rig from 30# mono and fell in love with it. I finally created this rig with 2/0 circle sea hooks (snelled) with a solid orange glass bead to imitate sand flea eggs with a stopper knot just above it so that it can move and make noise when it hits the hook. I was wondering if I could get some feedback about the idea from seasoned fishermen. I will test it this weekend if weather works out.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I use max 20lb and know some who use 15lb


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

What are you putting on the hook? I have done well with sand fleas when I can find them. I like your idea of the mono leader. I'm interested how your experiment turns out.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Your hooks are going to tangle . I start my rig with 75 inches of mono.


----------



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah I was worried about the hooks tangling up but that's why I did twisted dropper loops to try and keep them out and on opposite sides of the line.


----------



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh and I typically use fresh peeled shrimp


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

go smaller mono. and 6" dropper loops.


----------



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

The twisted dropper loops are about 6" but instead of cow hitching the hook on, I snelled it and added the bead to try and attract them with the clacking of the bead against the hook to imitate the sounds of the crustaceans they feed on. What size mono would you suggest though... I know 30# is a little thick.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

15# or mayb 20#


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Since Grouperking is probably busy catching pompano right now, here you go. These are tried and true.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/pompano-leader-peg-board-799962/?highlight=


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Pegboard is definitely the way to go and Grouperking has it figured out. Read the above linked thread and it will help. I am actually building a fancy one for fun, found the plans on youtube long time ago, but I want to woodburn some art into it. Have a scene all laid out, just need to get on it.
Everyone will tell you something different. I use #25 fluorocarbon, but know guys that use smaller and larger, tie your rigs with a little more space between them like suggested. Eagle claw is a good hook, cheap, but they do dull quick in the sand. I like owner light mutu circles #2, over the years I have noticed they stay sharp longer and increase hook ups with pin point accuracy, they are just so spendy!!! Never had a problem looping the hook on to the dropper loop though, saves time not having to snell each hook. Also something that will save you money is just tie a loop at the bottom of the rig and loop on your weight, no snap swivels, less hardware. Beads work great, sometimes I do better with nothing on the hook, some days I like to use a float on the top hook and bead on the bottom. Depends on water clarity a lot I think. Most the old timers I have met on the beach that get limits regularly either use bare hooks with live fleas or they get real fancy with tying estaz on the hook, floats, painted lead weights etc. Fresh shrimp sometimes works better than fleas, depends on the day. Lately I have been using fish bites with shrimp for whiting in close and live or frozen fleas on a pompano rig with beads and a float up top farther out, one closer in. Pompano almost always come on those rigs and the whiting on the close rigs with nothing but hooks, shrimp, and fish bites shrimp flavor. This of course is just my opinion, I am always learning too, but if the fish are there I usually put a few on the beach. With little kids I am usually pretty distracted, stuck in one place, but still catch fish, probably not as many as I could though, however my 3 year old daughter is turning into a fishing machine. To really kill it out there I feel like running and gunning from hole to hole is the fastest and best choice for pompano that is, Whiting you can catch all day fishing the same trough. Good luck!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The eagle claws that I use , I like strictly for pompano and whiting. They are a light hook with a big eye for running doubled up 20 lb. leader through..... but they are a brittle hook that will break under heavy torque. A pompano or whiting will never break one, and as long as you are willing to take your time and play a big red or stingray in they will work fine. But I'm not there for reds, drum, or stingrays, so most of the time I fight them hard and quick to get back to pompano fishing. If the hook breaks while doing so great I'm back to catching pompano even quicker, after a quick hook change. Everybody's got there favorite hook for a reason, this is just mine. Also the reason I use such a large hook...well large to those in the pompano realm is because the fish don't seem to mind and I get a bigger bite on them with the wider gap. Good luck !


----------

